# Convertir 12V dc a 24 Vac



## pablousach (Feb 11, 2010)

Tengo una batería que proviene de un panel solar de 20W y 12V dc, esta batería es de 12V dc y genera 1A/H (amper por hora) y quiero alimentar una carga que consume 0,5A/H a 24V ac...

Como lo puedo hacer para generar ese nivel de tensión alterna optimizando los componentes a utilizar para así tener un costo lo menor posible?

Quiero alimentar una carga inductiva....es una solenoide que hace  levantar un vastago, para ello necesita 0,5A de arranque y 0,2A para  mantener el vastago arriba. 

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## breykq (Jul 17, 2011)

Lo que necesitas es el circuito de un inversor de voltaje, que pueda generar los picos de alterna, de resto es modificar el transformador de 1:2 y no de de 1:10 como es un inversor convencional...


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

*Se que es antiguo, pero por no abrir otro tema, revivo este.*

Primero decir, que no tengo conocimientos del tema, solamente como aficion.

El tema es:
Tengo un convertidor de 12 Vdc a 220 VAc, con el que luego alimento un programador de riego a 24 VAc.
Como el consumo del Inversor es de 0.5 Ah (medido en la salida de la bateria al inversor), quisiera saber, si implementeando un circuito que pase de 12 Vdc a 24 VAc directamente, el consumo seria lo suficientemente menor como para que valga la pena.
En caso afirmativo, si podrian indicarme como comenzar y mejor aun con algun ejemplo.

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2012)

Creo que lo mas sencillo será destripar el programador, casi seguro al 100% que de 24Vac tiene la lógica a 12Vcc o menos, lo que si que puede ser es que las válvulas funcionen a 24V


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias por contestar...

efectivamente,,, las valvulas funcionan a 24Vac. ademas tiene una pila de 9v que se recarga.
El problema,,, es que con el consumo del Inversor que tengo (0.5 ah),,, la placa solar no repone la energia que se utiliza.

haber si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para hacer el circuito de 12vdc a  24Vac.

gracias
Saludos


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Creo que lo mas sencillo será destripar el programador, casi seguro al 100% que de 24Vac tiene la lógica a 12Vcc o menos, lo que si que puede ser es que las válvulas funcionen a 24V



Supongo que si funciona a 12v internamente, solo seria implementar la entrada a 12vdc y luego en la salida, hacer que salgan 12vdc y utilizar valvulas que funcionan a 9v con una resistencia y así se solucionaria,,, pero eso seria meterle mano al programador que funciona bien y no se...

Creo que primero intentaré buscar la solucion de un circuito de 12vdc a 24vac, y si no lo encuentro entonces valoraré la otra opcion.

Haber si alguien puede aportarme alguna solucion.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2012)

A ver, no va  a haber una solución sencilla, un elevador normalmente es bastante complejo y caro, sobre todo para cierta potencia, si es para unos pocos mW con dos tonterías vale.
Edito, si además dependes de placas solares, razón de mas; en un elevador siempre se pierde energía.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

hola,
pues mucha corriente no hace falta, creo si no me equivoco que pone como 0.7 A maximo.

Lo que tengo y estoy probando es un Convertidor de 12vdc a 220vac y luego otro de 220vac a 24vac,
y claro solo el de "12vdc a 220vac" consume 0.5 A, por lo que queria hacer algo mas directo no usar 2 convertidores y que no hiciera falta llegar a 220vac pues solo requiere de 24vac.

¿alguna idea de como puedo empezar a hacer el convertidor de 12vdc a 24Vac?


Gracias

----------------

He encontrado un circuito, la foto amarilla,,, pero este llega a 220vac y yo solo quiero que llegue a 24/28 vAc.




P.D. (Subo foto de datos por si me he equivocado)


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2012)

No digan que es dificil hacer un elevador!!! fijense los circuitos que subi, andan de lujo y llevan menos de diez componentes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Fijate por aqui :

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> No digan que es dificil hacer un elevador!!! fijense los circuitos que subi, andan de lujo y llevan menos de diez componentes...



No veo los circuitos que subistes. Me podrias decir donde puedo verlos.
Sobre todo quisiera saber como obtener solamente 24VAC,,, Pues circuitos para 220vac, si que he encontrado, pero para 24vac no he encontrado ninguno.

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 3, 2012)

nelobe dijo:


> No veo los circuitos que subistes. Me podrias decir donde puedo verlos.
> Sobre todo quisiera saber como obtener solamente 24VAC,,, Pues circuitos para 220vac, si que he encontrado, pero para 24vac no he encontrado ninguno.
> 
> Gracias
> Saludos



Buen día nelobe, usa este circuito funciona magnifico para convertir 12V DC a 24V DC.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola SAYTRONIC,,, 

Gracias por los circuitos, pero esos circuitos son para DC ... 
*yo quiero pasar de 12v DC  a  24v AC.*


Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 3, 2012)

nelobe dijo:


> Hola SAYTRONIC,,,
> 
> Gracias por los circuitos, pero esos circuitos son para DC ...
> *yo quiero pasar de 12v DC  a  24v AC.*
> ...



Hola...el circuito que subiste en color amarillo(si funciona) se puede pasar tranquilamente a 24Vac cambiando la relación de transformación del transformador...para hacer las cosas mas simples se ha tomado un transformador standar de 9+9v a 220v para ese caso pero para tú caso debes calcular el bobinado y la potencia de tú transformador para que entrando el push-pul de transistores a 12V a la salida obtengas los 24Vac que pretendes.
Ten en cuenta que todo circuito tiene un rendimiento y en el tuyo vas a partir de que si fuera ideal seria 24x0.75= 18W que en 12V serian 18W/12V= 1.5A o sea tu circuito si logras sacarle un alto rendimiento de por ejemplo el 80% la potencia consumida sera de alrededor de 23W lo que hacen aproximadamente unos 2A sobre los 12V. 
En el foro hay temas tratando el calculo de transformadores y me parece que hasta hay algún software para el calculo de la laminación, cantidad de vueltas del primario, secundario y grosor de los alambres usados en función al consumo.
Todo es posible pero siempre esta supeditado en función al costo/beneficio.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2012)

Les aseguro que no hace falta AC, en alguna parte tiene rectificador... ningun circuito electronico digital trabaja con AC


----------



## nelobe (Oct 4, 2012)

*ricbevi*,,, Todo lo que no sea poder comprar el transformador ya hecho, se escapa de mis conocimientos. Ademas, si como dices, me iba a consumir unos 2A, ya es muchisimo mas de lo que el inversor me está consumiendo, que son de 0.5Ah a 0.7Ah (segun funcione el ventilador o no), por lo que no me compensaria, pues quisira algo que no consumiera mas aya de 250 mah.

*fernandoae*,,, He estado mirando los componentes de la placa (imangen en post #15), y no encuentro ningun rectificador a simple vista. Todo lo que veo son resistencias, transistores, didodos zenner, algun diodo rectificador y condensadores. Ademas, no se trata solo de que el Programador funcione, pues eso pienso que seria facil quitando la bateria y conectandoloe unos cables de la bateria con su correspondiente resistencia (o por lo menos pienso que así seria). El problema viene, a la hora de activar las electrovalvulas, que funcionan a 24VAC, pues hacer que el programador de señal de 12vdc y luego con una resistencia dejarla en 9vdc y que se activara la valvula, requeriria modificar componentes del programador y no tengo conocimientos para esa labor. Por eso queria ver algo mas facil, de pasar de 12vdc a 24vAc que no fuese complicado, pero como me ha comentado "ricbevi" en el post #21, que consumiria 2A, eso seria mas de lo que me consume el convertidor que tengo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 4, 2012)

@nelobe : Los cálculos son básicos y según la data que proporcionaste ... posiblemente la fuente de 24Vac este sobre dimensionada y con un margen de seguridad pero es un echo que cuando mas circuitos de conversión coloques mas se sumaran las perdidas.
Coincido plenamente que el control debería funcionar con CC y no alternada...las electro válvulas y demás dispositivos controlados no lo se.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 4, 2012)

Veo ya casi una obsesión por los AC. Solo se me ocurre un escenario en el que sea imprescindible el AC; que tome la frecuencia de red para temporizar en cuyo caso no va a ir bien porque la frecuencia no será tan estable como la de la red. En la foto se ve un cristal de cuarzo clarísimamente, así que está clarísimo que no es el caso; la frecuencia de red no se usa para nada, luego se puede alimentar en continua.
Veas o no veas un rectificador, es seguro al mil por mil que la electrónica funciona en DC, todos los temporizadores controladores tienes hasta un display LCD que funciona en DC evidentemente, luego ya la potencia igual no.
Si estás alimentando con paneles solares no te interesa convertir mucho; siempre perderás energía y de eso no te sobra.
Hasta donde se cualquier electroimán AC funcionará perfectamente, incluso mejor en DC, al revés no.
Lo que si que puede pasar es que emplee triacs para controlar las electroválvulas (lo dudo muy mucho por lo mal que funcionan con cargas inductivas puras) en ese raro caso no se podría pasar sencillamente a DC.

¿Has mirado que tensión llega a las válvulas? Apostaría a que es continua o continua pulsante.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 4, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Has mirado que tensión llega a las válvulas? Apostaría a que es continua o continua pulsante.



Hola, creo que es AC, pues las valvulas pone que funcionan en 24Ac, Pero subo dos imagenes tomadas en cada posicion, en AC y en DC.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 4, 2012)

Aca tenes un convertidor de 5v-13v a 12v... aumentando r4 y cambiando vr1 por un pote de 10k tenes que llegar a los 24v, y cambia el transistor por uno de mas amperes. Con eso ya está.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 4, 2012)

fernandoae, 
¿y con ese circuito, tendria que alimentar el programador y a su vez que funcionaran las electrovalvulas?,,, entonces no entiendo por que ponen en las electrovalvulas que funcionan a 24vAc,,, no tendria sentido si funcionan a 24vDc.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Oct 4, 2012)

mirando noto que la entrada de 24 v Ac esta conectacda a la entrada sensor

y parece que usa diodos 1n4148 para el rectificador parece que de los 24 pero esa parte se ve complicada


----------



## nelobe (Oct 5, 2012)

Bueno, pues viendo que un circuito de conversion de 12vdc a 24vAc no es factible, y viendo que el programador puedo alimentarlo con 9vdc (pues tiene una pila, y  pensando que sustituyendo la pila y conectandolo a una bateria de 12v con su resistencia), el programador funcionaria con mucha mas autonomia que la pila... entonces a partir de aqui...

pienso que..., como solamente voy a utilizar el programador de Riego por las noches, pues lo mas simple que se me ocurre y que voy a intentar realizar, es un circuito con una LDR, que cuando oscurezca, ponga en funcionamiento el "Inversor 12vdc/220vac" por medio de un Relé, y así reduciria el consumo del Inversor a la mitad mas ó menos. 

Otra cosa que tendo duda es... 
Cuando se ponga a funcionar el Inversor, si tengo conectada la bateria a la alimentacion de la "Pila 9v", y como el programador carga la "Pila"..., ¿que podria ocurrir...? supongo que si la tension es de 9v, el programador no daria orden de carga y no pasaria nada.


De todas maneras,,, si alguien tiene algun circuito que pase de 12vdc a 24vac y que consuma como maximo 250mAh, se agradeceria.

Otra cosa seria hacer un temporizador para que solo conectara el Inversor en un rango mucho menor de tiempo..., pero vamos... eso es otro tema.

Saludos

P.D. (La bateria seria la misma para alimentar la pila de 9v, y la misma que utilizaria el Inversor)


----------



## pablousach (Oct 5, 2012)

nelobe dijo:


> Hola SAYTRONIC,,,
> 
> Gracias por los circuitos, pero esos circuitos son para DC ...
> *yo quiero pasar de 12v DC  a  24v AC.*
> ...



Hola Nelobe te respondo por acá porque el foro no me deja enviar mensajes privados si no tengo un mínimo de mensajes.
Bueno, lo siento pero el asunto no lo seguí porque cambie de tema de tesis. Así que nunca lo resolví.
De todas formas yo lo estaba haciendo para lo mismo que tu, una electrovalvula que quería manejar en forma inalambrica con un micro controlador.

Espero tengas suerte, saludos


----------



## nelobe (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola pablousach,

muchas gracias por haber contestado.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 5, 2012)

nelobe dijo:


> Bueno, pues viendo que un circuito de conversion de 12vdc a 24vAc no es factible, y viendo que el programador puedo alimentarlo con 9vdc (pues tiene una pila, y  pensando que sustituyendo la pila y conectandolo a una bateria de 12v con su resistencia), el programador funcionaria con mucha mas autonomia que la pila... entonces a partir de aqui...
> 
> pienso que..., como solamente voy a utilizar el programador de Riego por las noches, pues lo mas simple que se me ocurre y que voy a intentar realizar, es un circuito con una LDR, que cuando oscurezca, ponga en funcionamiento el "Inversor 12vdc/220vac" por medio de un Relé, y así reduciria el consumo del Inversor a la mitad mas ó menos.
> 
> ...



La potencia es el producto de la tensión multiplicado por la corriente que consume(Watts=Volts X Amperes ) si disminuyes la tensión de alimentación se incrementa los amperes consumidos para mantener la potencia...a que viene esto; es que pides lo imposible ( "si alguien tiene algun circuito que pase de 12vdc a 24vac y que consuma como maximo 250mAh, se agradeceria". ) si respetas las condiciones originales del transformador que pasaste de 24V a 0,750A  ya te explique que son 18W y si lo que quieres es sustituirlo por un sistema que después de convertir todo no consuma mas de 12V a 0,25A eso da 3W en BRUTO si tuviera un rendimiento del 100%(cosa que no existe) lo cual no llega ni al 20% de lo que originalmente tiene el transformador/fuente original.
Con mucho trabajo de diseño y construcción lograras tener unos 24Vac a 100mA con un sistema que consuma 12Vdc a 250mA.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola ricbevi, como ya dije no tengo conocimientos de la materia, solo como aficionado. Pero viendo que la cosa no tiene remedio, Utilizaré el Inversor que tengo (que consume 0.5Ah), pero haré un circuito con una LDR, y por lo menos así, reduciré a la mitad el consumo del Inversor, al hacerlo funcionar solamente por las noches (12 horas mas ó menos).
Te agradezco tu interes, pero solamente queria ver si podria obtener algo que consumiera menos que los 0.5Ah que consume mi inversor.


Bien, por mi doy por terminada mi consulta, pues como expones, no hay solucion, ó por lo menos con los conocimientos que yo tengo.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2012)

nelobe dijo:


> Hola ricbevi, como ya dije no tengo conocimientos de la materia, solo como aficionado. Pero viendo que la cosa no tiene remedio, Utilizaré el Inversor que tengo (que consume 0.5Ah), pero haré un circuito con una LDR, y por lo menos así, reduciré a la mitad el consumo del Inversor, al hacerlo funcionar solamente por las noches (12 horas mas ó menos).
> Te agradezco tu interes, pero solamente queria ver si podria obtener algo que consumiera menos que los 0.5Ah que consume mi inversor.
> 
> 
> ...



En las actuales condiciones lo veo como las "solución posible"....habría que ver si los 0.5Ah de consumo del inversor es igual cuando las electro-válvulas se activan o solo cuando esta en reposo ya que entonces la fuente de alimentación de dicho automatismo esta muy sobre dimensionada si puede entregar una potencia efectiva total de 18W y solo se utilizan mucho menos de 6W en todo el proceso.

Ric.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 6, 2012)

ricbevi dijo:


> En las actuales condiciones lo veo como las "solución posible"....habría que ver si los 0.5Ah de consumo del inversor es igual cuando las electro-válvulas se activan o solo cuando esta en reposo ya que entonces la fuente de alimentación de dicho automatismo esta muy sobre dimensionada si puede entregar una potencia efectiva total de 18W y solo se utilizan mucho menos de 6W en todo el proceso.
> 
> Ric.



Mira te comento,,,

*Todo esto medido con el multimetro en la salida de la Bateria.*
El inversor consume 0.5Ah en reposo, simplemente conectandolo a la bateria sin conectar el programador.
Cuando conecto el programador, incrementa el consumo en unos 0.19Ah y cuando actua la electrovalvula sube unos 0.09Ah. que * hacen unos 0.28Ah.*, *TOTAL 0.78Ah.*

Por lo tanto, quiero comprar una placa solar de 130w, y asi obtendria 216w en el mejor de los casos en invierno ( Invierno 2.5 Hsp, en verano mucho mas 6 Hsp), pero quisiera solamente consumir la mitad y no apurar tanto y dejar la bateria siempre a cero.

La bateria que tengo 70Ah x 25% extraccion = 17.5A dia = 210W.

Entonces pienso, que como está complicado, lo mejor y mas facil será hacer funcionar mediante un circuito con una LDR (que en simulacion me da un consumo de unos 5watios/dia) el inversor unas 12 horas al dia (+-) y me ahorraria 72Watios/dia y sumando el consumo del programador 80watios/dia  estaria en unos 152Watios al dia de consumo + 5w/dia(circuito LDR) serian unos 157Watios/dia.

Bueno, esto es todo.
Como tu bien dices, es complicado y lo mejor creo que será un LDR... Por que lo ideal seria algun temporizador de 24Hrs, que solo lo activara unas 5-6 horas cuando programara los riegos... pero eso es demasiado para mi, y ademas tendria que consumir menos de esos 0.5Ah. 
A parte tambien pienso, que es mejor con una LDR,,, Pues así el inversor no estaria 24hrs dia tras dia encendido con el consecuente deterioro para el Inversor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2012)

> entonces no entiendo por que ponen en las electrovalvulas que funcionan a 24vAc,,, no tendria sentido si funcionan a 24vDc.


Es que algo te tienen que indicar, pero hace la prueba y vas a ver que funciona igual.

no hagas es de poner una resistencia en serie y la fuente de 12v!!!asi lo unico que vas a hacer es quemar el programador, tenes que hacerte una fuente regulada con un lm7809...


----------



## asherar (Oct 6, 2012)

¿ Algo así no servirá ? Solo que para AC se debe quitar la batería y entrar directo. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 9057
Luego los conmutadores deben temporizar adecuadamente, e intercalar algunos diodos para que no descargue cuando no debe. Es una idea pelada. 

Fijate también este tema


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2012)

No  con reles no se puede... desgaste mecanico.

La estan complicando mucho, con un mc34063 se hace y facil. Y estoy seguro que no hace falta que sea alterna, el compañero tendria que probar de alimentarlo con 24vdc... va a funcionar.


----------



## asherar (Oct 6, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> No  con reles no se puede... desgaste mecanico.



 Nononono, los dibujitos son solo "ilustrativos" de la idea, no quiere decir que tengan que ser relais. 

De hecho yo probé de implementar algo así para DC con transistores TIP22x. 
Seguro que se puede encontrar algo más "modernoso". 

El único detalle es que la temporización tiene que ser bien precisa, para que no queden conectados mal ni por un instante en todo el ciclo.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 6, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> no hagas es de poner una resistencia en serie y la fuente de 12v!!!asi lo unico que vas a hacer es quemar el programador, tenes que hacerte una fuente regulada con un lm7809...


Ok fernandoae, tendré en cuenta lo que dices a la hora de alimentar el programador por la pila.
Haber si mañana domingo, voy al campo y hago la prueba de conectar la electrovalvula a 24Vdc (_
Con 2 baterias de 12v en serie podria hacer la prueba, ¿no?_)

Otra cosa que he comprobado hoy, es que en los bornes donde va la pila de 9v, la he quitado y con el programador conectado a la luz electrica, he medido el voltaje y me da 25.50vDc,,,(verificado pues al cambiar los polos daba signo negativo,,, creo que se sabe así.) 

¿no es mucho para cargar una pila de 9v?,,, supongo que llevara alguna resistencia dentro que limite la carga, pues en la pila (9v) pone que carga lenta: (14h, 14ma) y carga Rapida (7h, 28mA). 
Con esto quiero decir, que podria alimentar el programador directamente a 12v, ¿no?,,,


Otra cosa que tenia yo entendido para saber si esl DC ó AC, es que si al invertir los polos el multimetro marca una vez signo positivo y otra signo negativo, significa que es DC,,, pero comprovando en la salida que va a las electrovalvulas, hago la prueba y cambia de signo marcando 0.855v y otra -0.855v,,, pero si lo pongo en medicion AC... Me marca siempre sobre 28vac... por lo que me desconcierta y no se si es DC ó AC.


Bien ahora partiendo de aqui,,, en caso de que funcionasen a 24vDc... el problema estaria ¿como hago para alimentar el programador a 24vDc y que me entregue a la salida esos 24vDc?
¿Se podria alimentar el programador con 24vDC?... supongo que lo podria probar mañana a ver que pasa,,, supongo que como mucho no funcionaria ¿no?. por que si funcionara, seria mucho mas facil hacer un conversor de 12vdc a 24vDc... pero... digo yo... ¿por que el convertidor del programador no lo han hecho de 220vac a 24vdc directamente...???

Creo que me he liado un poco en el orden de lo expuesto... pero supongo que se entenderá.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 9, 2012)

Bueno, no he podido ir al campo para probar lo de la electrovalvula, cuando pueda lo probare.

De todas maneras, creo que aunque funcinasen las valvulas a 24vdc, el problema seria hacer que el programador funcionase a 24vdc (pues le he introducido 24vdc en la toma de alimentacion,,, y como suponia, no enciende).

Por todo eso, he comprado un programador a 12v (que haré la prueba cuando me llegue), el cual programaré para que encienda el inversor 4 horas los dias de riego.
Con esto, evitaré que el Inversor esté:
24hrs(0.5A*24hrs=12A*12v=144W)
ó 
12hrs(0.5A*12hrs=6A*12v=72W)

Consumiendo solamente:
Inversor (0.5A*4hrs=2A*12v=*24W*) + Electrovalvula *4.32W* en total las 4 horas  + Programador Riego  *2.88W* total 24hrs alimentado a 12vdc  + Programador 12v *17.28W*  (contando que el programador consuma 60mA) = *48.48W TOTAL.*

Con lo que con lo que produce la placa Solar (51W=4.33A), podria accionar el riego cada 2 dias y recuperar carga en 2 dias (102W=8.5A), por lo que si a la bateria le puedo extraer 17.5A, tendria unos 4 dias de autonomia en caso de dias nublados.

Bueno, creo que esto es lo mas facil y practico a lo que puedo llegar... Solo me falta ver realmente el consumo del programador que he comprado,,, pero no creo que consuma mucho mas de esos 60mA.

------------------
*Ahora la duda que tengo:*​Como voy a alimentar el programador de Riego a 12vdc (comprobado que funcina), y comprobando que cuando conecto el trafo del programador a la salida que carga la bateria (en vacio) marca 25vdc y si conecto la bateria de 9v, marca unos 9.6v... 
entonces digo...:
¿que si no pasa nada de esta forma, si entonces quito la pila y alimento con Bateria a 12v, tampoco pasaria nada?



Saludos y gracias

P.D. (Adjunto imagen programador comprado a 12v. Por el precio que tiene voy a probar.)


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 9, 2012)

no le quieras meter 12v por el lado de la pila  la pila esa es para mantener la hora y la programacion en caso de perdida de alimentacion, no para hacer funcionar el programador. En el de 24v probaste de invertir la polaridad? porque si es un rectificador de media onda solo funciona de una forma.


----------



## nelobe (Oct 9, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> no le quieras meter 12v por el lado de la pila  la pila esa es para mantener la hora y la programacion en caso de perdida de alimentacion, no para hacer funcionar el programador.



Se trata de mantener la hora y programación y unos minutos antes de que se active la programacion, entonces activar el programador de 12v que activaria el inversor, que al mismo tiempo haria funcionar el transformador que alimentaria el programador de Riego y haria funcionar la valvula.
Creo que asi, funcionaria.


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 9, 2012)

Si si la idea se entendio. Pero la unica funcion de la pila de 9V es mantener la hora y la programacion, no hace que funcione el programador, o sea, es una alimentacion de "respaldo"


----------



## nelobe (Oct 10, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> no hace que funcione el programador, o sea, es una alimentacion de "respaldo"



No estoy deacuerdo.
Evidentemente, si no hay fuente de 24vAC, el programador no activará la electrovalvula, pero para eso estaria el Programador de 12vdc, que activaria el Inversor antes de que se activara  el programador de Riego, por lo que tendria voltaje de Salida 24vac.

*La duda que tengo y que agradeceria me confirmasen es:*
1- Lo conveniente seria hacer un regulador de 12v a 9v para alimentar el programador en lugar de la pila (como me han comentado antes). Esto lo veo razonable, por que siempre tendria el mismo voltaje, independientemente de la carga de la bateria y si con 9v funciona,,, por que meterle 12v

2- Si hago un circuito regulador de 12v a 9v y quito la pila de 9v y conecto el regulador en su lugar, el programador funciona, (comprobado con 12v y funciona e incluso salta el programa de riego... pero sin salida de 24vAc, pues no conecte el Trafo, por la duda que estoy planteando), 
entonces la duda es...: 
Al accionarse el inversor de 220v que a su vez accionaria el trafo. de 220v a 24vAc, se juntaria la tension que manda el Programador de Riego "25vDC" y los "9vdc" del regulador que viene de la bateria....TODO ESTO SACADO DE LA MISMA BATERIA=Salida a pila y Salida a Inversor + trafo
¿que pasaria?... 
¿podria solucionarlo colocando un diodo del regulador a la entrada de la Pila 9v?  
¿ó no pasaria nada por que se juntasen los 2 Voltajes?


Decir que me han confirmado consumos del programador de 12vdc, y son muy buenos,,, mejor que lo que yo calculé estimadamente:
- En reposo: 1,4 mA =0.40w al dia
- Con el relé conectado: 37,5 mA= 10.8w al dia


Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2012)

Nelobe, parece saber mucho como para pedir ayuda cuando te estas respondiendo solo, todo los datos que te dieron los chicos no te han servido, solo has hecho lo que tu has propuesto. Yo te digo por empezar no tiene sentido armar un DC-AC 12 a 24, porque NO directamente rebobinas el TR del convertidor y en ves de que salga 220 salgan 24 eso seria 0.3Ah. La pila, no es recargable estas tirando FRUTA, la pila solo es para mantener la memoria de integrado no tiene que recargarse (además no es recargable) y no es necesario batería de 12V con resistencia en serie... seguido NO funciona a AC hay un diodo (rectificador de media onda) en la entrada y otra etapa correctora y por lo que conectando dos batería de 12V en seria andaría, y esa electro válvula trabaja con 20V 9Watts que es lo MAXIMO que vas a ahorra.

SUERTE


----------



## nelobe (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola SSTC, todo esto sin animo de ofender ni nada por el estilo y agradecer de antemano las sugerencias prestadas.
Lo primero aclarar unos puntos que ya he expuesto antes:

1- No tengo experiencia, solo como aficionado y si aguien, me da consejos.



SSTC dijo:


> Nelobe, parece saber mucho como para pedir ayuda cuando te estas respondiendo solo, todo los datos que te dieron los chicos no te han servido, solo has hecho lo que tu has propuesto.


2- No es que me responda solo, si no que partiendo del punto 1, es lo mas facil que puedo hacer. 



SSTC dijo:


> Yo te digo por empezar no tiene sentido armar un DC-AC 12 a 24, porque NO directamente rebobinas el TR del convertidor y en ves de que salga 220 salgan 24 eso seria 0.3Ah.


3- (No se modificar el transfo del Inversor _(a menos que vendan hechos)_(aunque ya he visto un tutorial de como se pueden hacer y calcular "http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php"con un video paso a paso al final de la página), y supongo que no bastaria hacer solamente eso, si no que habria que tocar otros componentes del circuito del programador de riego, nose,,,digo que supongo).



SSTC dijo:


> La pila, no es recargable estas tirando FRUTA, la pila solo es para mantener la memoria de integrado no tiene que recargarse (además no es recargable) y no es necesario batería de 12V con resistencia en serie


4- Respecto a la pila de 9v, decir que es una pila Recargable (Carga lenta: 14h, 148mA & Carga rápida: 7h,  28mA... especificaciones en la misma pila, que la he descargado y luego la cargo con el programador de riego. Comprobado.) la cual carga el Propio Programador de Riego con su sistema de carga.



SSTC dijo:


> ... seguido NO funciona a AC hay un diodo (rectificador de media onda) en la entrada y otra etapa correctora y por lo que conectando dos batería de 12V en seria andaría, y esa electro válvula trabaja con 20V 9Watts que es lo MAXIMO que vas a ahorra.


5- El tema de la Electrovalvula, lo tengo pendiente de probar que funcione con 24vDC, pero sigo diciendo que no solo busco que funcione la electrovalvula, si no que quiero aprovechar las funciones del programador de Riego, así..., si quiero hacer riegos varios dias con tiempos diferentes y duracion diferentes y con valvulas diferentes, solo lo puedo hacer con el programador de Riego. Por lo que no es solamente indispensable que la valvula trabaje a 24vDC, si no que el programador pueda suministrar esos 24vDC y NO LOS 24VAC QUE PROPORCIONA.




*Podria alguien responderme a esta consulta?​*


			
				Nelobe_POST #39 dijo:
			
		

> entonces la duda es...:
> Al accionarse el inversor de 220v que a su vez accionaria el trafo. de 220v a 24vAc, se juntaria la tension que manda el Programador de Riego "25vDC" y los "9vdc" del regulador que viene de la bateria....TODO ESTO SACADO DE LA MISMA BATERIA=Salida a pila y Salida a Inversor + trafo
> ¿que pasaria?...
> ¿podria solucionarlo colocando un diodo del regulador a la entrada de la Pila 9v?
> ¿ó no pasaria nada por que se juntasen los 2 Voltajes?



*Muchas gracias a todos por las sugerencias.*

El programador de riego es como este:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Greenkeeper-GK212-04-Sprinkler-Timer-4-12-Station-/270664765046

P.D. (Para hacer funcionar una electrovalvula solamente, no tendria ningun problema... Con el programador horario de 12v, compro electrovalvula a 9vDC y tema solucionado, pero solo puedo accionar 1 sola electrovalula, y yo quiero disponer de 4 electrovalvulas para diferentes tiempos de riego, y eso solo lo puedo hacer con el programador de riego ó comprando 4 programadores de 12vdc. Tambien decir que las electrovalvulas de 9vdc son mas caras.)


----------



## lcalles36 (Jul 14, 2018)

yo tambien necesito encender una electrovalvula que trabaja a 24vac partiendo de una bateria de 12v obvio dc jaja no se si aalguien sabe si le funciono lo anterior al que pregunto?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2018)

En principio los relés, electrovalvulas, solenoidas ac, van en cc, al revés no.
Es un tema tratado en el foro, además en cc necesitan menos tensión así que seguramente con 12V funcione o incluso le sobre.
Creo que deberías de buscar por el foro.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> En principio los relés, electrovalvulas, solenoidas ac, van en cc, al revés no.
> Es un tema tratado en el foro, además en cc necesitan menos tensión así que seguramente con 12V funcione o incluso le sobre.
> Creo que deberías de buscar por el foro.


Releyendo el hilo desde el principio, esto mismo ya estaba dicho en este mismo hilo. Vamos, que antes de preguntas conviene leer.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola
Un inversor para manejar cargas inductivas no parece buena idea del todo, y menos viendo el tema de consumo. Ante tal situación expuesta optaría por ver la forma de adaptar válvulas de DC a 24V.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2018)

Lo más práctico y lógico es conseguir una electrovalvula para 12V estas tienen la bobina intercambiable, lo lógico y sensato es cambiarla por una de 12V y se terminaron las complicaciones


----------

